# Same Tires on 4x4 Vehicles Required?



## Joe2209

Hi,

I have a 99 Ford Explorer XLT, and I recently purchased snow tires for the front. I didn't buy all four snow tires because snow tires are very expensive, especially if you're buying them for a truck.

The Explorer has automatic 4x4, which means if it senses I'm sliding, the 4x4 will automatically kick in. The tire place I purchased them from told me not to drive it, especially seeing as the 4x4 is automatic, because apparently it will damage my transmission. I made a few phone calls to a couple different places - some say it will damage the transmission and some say that it won't.

The tricky thing is, all four tires are the exact same size. The only difference is that the front tires (the snow ones) are a different brand, and of course, they're snow tires, while the back ones aren't.

I drove it all day today (and we just so happened to get a really bad snow storm too). The 4x4 has been kicking in and out all day, and I don't notice any problems - it shifts normally and everything. The only problem I've noticed (not sure if this is a problem, but I know nothing about vehicles) is that when the 4x4 is activated, I can hear a noise. I can't explain the noise - it's really weird - almost as if the emergency brake was applied when it's activated, only making the noise when I apply the gas or brakes.

Will driving my Ford Explorer ruin my transmission? Could these sounds I'm hearing relate, in any way, to the difference in the tires, or is this probably just a problem within the 4x4 itself?

If possible, I need quick answers. I'm going to need to know if I'll be able to take the truck to work tomorrow or not. If not, I'll have to call some people ahead of time to make arrangements.

Thanks for the help.

- Joe


----------



## jeepinboy70

If all 4 tires are the same size...Its doesn't matter what brand, model, make, yada yada yada.. Now if they were different sizes, then you would hurt the transfer case, not the trans. However, that would be an expensive fix also. But, like I say if the tires are all the same size, then your good. 
I've been a mechanic (backyard) for almost 20 years now, and I'm big into the offroad world.


----------



## Joe2209

Yes, but my question is will it hurt to have different kinds of tires.

Even though the *size* of the tires are the same, wouldn't it matter if you had *snow tires* on the front, and *normal tires* on the back? This thread is kinda old, but I went to another forum when I wasn't receiving any replies. The people said that it does matter, because the rolling diameter of snow tires is larger than the rolling diameter of normal tires, which would be true seeing as the snow tires obviously have a different design and a lot more tread.


I really don't mean to sound rude, I really don't, but a bunch of other people are telling me it does matter and you're saying it doesn't. And the last few times I've worked with "backyard mechanics", I've had to purchase a new vehicle. I'll go with my instincts on this - which is that it does matter.

Thanks for your help though.


----------



## jeepinboy70

Joe2209 said:


> Yes, but my question is will it hurt to have different kinds of tires.
> 
> Even though the *size* of the tires are the same, wouldn't it matter if you had *snow tires* on the front, and *normal tires* on the back? This thread is kinda old, but I went to another forum when I wasn't receiving any replies. The people said that it does matter, because the rolling diameter of snow tires is larger than the rolling diameter of normal tires, which would be true seeing as the snow tires obviously have a different design and a lot more tread.
> 
> 
> I really don't mean to sound rude, I really don't, but a bunch of other people are telling me it does matter and you're saying it doesn't. And the last few times I've worked with "backyard mechanics", I've had to purchase a new vehicle. I'll go with my instincts on this - which is that it does matter.
> 
> Thanks for your help though.




I'm sorry that you've had bad experiences in the past. If you get a tape measure out and measure the "actual" tire height not whats marked on th side. If they're the same, then you will do no harm regardless of the pattern on the tire. Even if they're within a 1/4 of an inch your ok. If they're not the same then, you'll have an issue. If they're not the same size, and your tires have traction at that time, you'll put undue stress on the chain inside the transfer case, so it'll strech and make noise and eventually give out. I'm not sure where or who you're talking to about this. But that is the truth take it or leave it. I'm not gaining anything by telling you this, Just tryin to help out.


----------



## Joe2209

Yeah, they said something about 1/4 difference won't matter. I'd do the measuring, but like I said this topic is kind of old, and I've purchased all 4 snow tires since I last visited this site. 

But that's ok though, I'll keep these facts in mind...you never know - I may be in or know someone in the same situation. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## RIGHTE0US

Your problem will be with your back end not holding the same traction as the front which the end result will be, you're in a ditch. The rear tires will not grip or follow the fronts on a curve due to the traction being weaker there. Alot of g-force is on the back of a vehicle that people dont seem to realize


----------



## Spacemonkey6401

If your driving around on snow, probably not that big of a deal, unless your are running really different sizes. On pavement, I wouldn't.


----------

